# cz junkie



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks


HeLp!!!! I find I have become addicted to my CZs--started wih a cz 75bd-- was amazed how great it shot out of the box. accurate, heavy steel framed gem it was--

quickly became a CZ junkie--ordering on line if my LGS could not find models I wanted with 10 round magazines( I live in an anti gun state-finding 10 round magazine is tough--with any maker)). NOW I found CZ custom in Mesa ,Az. They have semi custom cz shadow models and custom models that are amazing-- we bought 2 semi customs so far( cz 75 shadow and cz 75 sp 01 shadow all in 9mm )-- they are my wifes NEW favorites-- shoot like guns that cost far more-- thi s could get serious)LOL)

Those who try them are just astonished how great these CZ guns are-- Make s me wonder why CZ doe s not promote their great products harder? produce more for the masses?... Love the Dan Wessons we own too. Needless to say--choosing who goes to the range is a challenge-- a fun ONE!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

CZ's tend to do that. I have 5 atm. they are a blast to shoot and fit the hand very well
75BD [CGW]
PCR [CGW]
SP01 Tac [CGW]
75 Compact
Rami BD


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a 452 LUX .22 rifle along with a VZ24. I am liking the idea of a CZ75 compact in .357sig .... if dey iz zuch an aminal... :smt119


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

nope. no 357's in there lineup atm. just 9/40/45


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

puddintame said:


> nope. no 357's in there lineup atm. just 9/40/45


Grumble grumble. ANOTHER one I have to wait for...


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

one guy was talking about buying a P06 40 cal and reaming out the barrel to 357. I wouldn't recommend it though


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

puddintame said:


> one guy was talking about buying a P06 40 cal and reaming out the barrel to 357. I wouldn't recommend it though


I don't think that you can ream a .40 S&W barrel smaller to fit a .357 Sig. Reaming makes the hole bigger not smaller.

GW


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

i read it on the CZ forums. it had a couple of comments. since i only have 9mm. i just stayed out of it


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Yea, 9mm = .357

40 smith = 10 mm

You re-chamber a 9mm barrel to take a .357 sig, And likely need a .40 smith slide so the bolt face matches the brass base. 
Then there are the springs and other details.....


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

To get this topic back on topic. I love my CZs. I currently have a Tac Sport (can shoot 40 or 9mm with only a barrel change if you buy a 40 up front), CZ85B, SP-01 Shadow and a P-07 (2014 model) on the way. Better than Sigs for 70% of price. Just not as nuevo riche cool.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

addiction is worsening-- my CZ custom shop cz 75 sp-01 is here!!!! shoots like a dream--lucky me!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> addiction is worsening--


I "accumulate" .380 pistols, but until lately had never had a CZ-83. So I had to get one for my .380-collection, and fell in love with it. It's a superb smaller pistol. I got one of the Communist-era models available. Less than 2 weeks later somebody advertised a new commercial model on our local buy-sell-trade spot so a 2nd one "fell" into my possession. This one is minty from the last commercial runs of them after the republic split. They are built like tanks, strong, accurate and fit the hand like it was meant to be there. Always had a CZ-75 on my list too but so far the affliction hasn't needed that antidote. Yet.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

So far I've acquired a CZ75 BD and a CZ Rami. They have not quenched the desire to own another CZ. The P01 is next on my list. They are great guns. I'm also starting to consider some of their long gun offerings.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't blame you, the CZ is an easy make to get addicted too.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I just doubled my own collection. I had a P 01 and now it has a big brother, a P 09 Duty in 40 cal. I just took possession yesterday so no range report yet, but I'll get there. The CZ brand does seem to have some kind of magic, to me anyway.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I used the CZ's to quench my desire for a Sig. After acquiring a CZ-75B and a Rami, I was cured of my Sig worship. I would like to have CZ-97, though.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bisley said:


> I used the CZ's to quench my desire for a Sig. After acquiring a CZ-75B and a Rami, I was cured of my Sig worship. I would like to have CZ-97, though.


The P-07 and P-09 will cure a Glock addiction.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a P01, P06, CZ 75 Compact and a CZ 40 P. I just wish they would have made an all stainless CZ 75 Compact as they do the full size 75 B. What's up with that? Love to get a Sphinx AT 2000 H. I've yet to come across one.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Got to check out a CZ-75b at the store.....

Uber nice.

I got reeeeealy close to trading my Beretta ...

Maybe the Sig Mosquito will do.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well......

I sold a semi-auto rifle, and ordered a CZ75 PCR. Its has arrived at LGS.

If its everything it's been reported to be......

my 84 Cheetah may find itself idled for a long while.


*** put a mag full through it. It's what they say it is. YEEEEHA!!!!


----------

